# Audio-Visual Entrainment (AVE/BWE)



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey everyone.

I'm going to start a new experient to help me cure my dp/dr with the Mind Alive Delight Plus device. Starting tomorrow I will use a relaxation (alpha) program daily to see if this works in any way. Since a big part of my dp/dr comes from a combination of ADD and burnout syndrome and not from drug related problems I see a possibility that this may work out.

I will update in a couple of days if there is any notable progress.

(Here's a link to the device's company http://www.mindalive.com )


----------



## King POTUS (Oct 6, 2014)

Let me know if this thing totally kicks ass.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Mochan said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm going to start a new experient to help me cure my dp/dr with the Mind Alive Delight Plus device. Starting tomorrow I will use a relaxation (alpha) program daily to see if this works in any way. Since a big part of my dp/dr comes from a combination of ADD and burnout syndrome and not from drug related problems I see a possibility that this may work out.
> 
> ...


Tell us how it goes for you!


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

I got to use it today, the flashing lights were a bit weird at first but I got used to it after a few minutes (you can change the intensity of the lights and volume of the sounds)

A few minutes after the program was done I noticed a slight difference in my head, it took the edge of my hyperactive thinking pattern and intrusive and panicked thoughts, but my weird dp/dr vision hasn't changed.
I will use the same program as I used today for at least a week to see if the results get better.

Again I will tell you about any progress I've made in some days.

Cheers!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Mochan said:


> I got to use it today, the flashing lights were a bit weird at first but I got used to it after a few minutes (you can change the intensity of the lights and volume of the sounds)
> 
> A few minutes after the program was done I noticed a slight difference in my head, it took the edge of my hyperactive thinking pattern and intrusive and panicked thoughts, but my weird dp/dr vision hasn't changed.
> I will use the same program as I used today for at least a week to see if the results get better.
> ...


Best of luck!


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Update!

Since yesterday I feel slightly different. My mind isnt thinking about dp/dr obsessively during daytime as much, making it less worse.
However I still feel panicked in the evening and still wake up in the middle of the night with a bout of anxiety.

So far I'm pretty happy with my investment.

(Note: I also been using L-Theanine and B-Complex on the side for a few days, I also use Magnesium, Omega 3 and vitamin D3. The L-Theanine seems to do a good job)


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

The last couple of days I didn't have any time to use the machine, and I'm feeling as anxious as ever. While sone days ago I fell better than I had in a long time (significantly less dp/dr and anxiety) so it definitely works!


----------

